# Honda eu6500is



## Dereck Garland (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi, new to this forum. Have a honda inverter 6500 can someone help me sharing the service manual?? Thanks


----------



## AndrewL (Jul 24, 2017)

May want to search for member "Robert Coates" and private message him - he a Honda employed technical person who frequents this forum and is a wealth of information re: Honda generators


----------



## AndrewL (Jul 24, 2017)

Actually the correct spelling is Robert Coats (no "e" at the end).


----------



## truckinusa (Oct 17, 2017)

If you come upon the manual for the EG2800i I need that too.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

truckinusa said:


> If you come upon the manual for the EG2800i I need that too.



I think those have to be bought on ebay or amazon, good they're available, but not cheap though.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

exmar said:


> I think those have to be bought on ebay or amazon, good they're available, but not cheap though.


Honda sells paper-only copies of all generator shop manual on eBay and Amazon; free shipping.

Beware of any .PDF copies you might find online...there are often multiple manuals, supplements, and versions, depending on the serial number of your equipment. I've seen some that are for European (240V) products, so imagine trying to troubleshoot your USA/120V genny (!)

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------

